# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته مهندسی نفت(تمامی گرایش ها)

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته مهندسی نفت(تمامی گرایش ها)




دیباچه:

حیات  در کره زمین که مدام در جنب و جوش و حرکت است،‌ بیشترین انرژی جنبشی،  گرمایی و شیمیایی خود را از نفت می‌گیرد. در واقع به یاری این ماده حیاتی  است که کوچکترین موتور ماشین تا غول‌آساترین ناوگان‌های سنگین به حرکت در  می‌آید و هزاران نوع تولیدات و مصنوعات صنایع سنگین و جدید پتروشیمی،  کودهای شیمیایی، فرآورده‌های دارویی،‌ پارچه‌ها و الیاف مصنوعی،  ‌پلاستیک‌ها،‌ چسب‌ها،‌ فرآورده‌های بهداشتی و آرایشی و پوشش‌های استحفاظی  ساخته می‌شود. خوشبختانه کشور ما که در دل خلیج نفت خیز فارس آرمیده است،  به عنوان یکی از منابع و معادن بزرگ نفت و گاز جهان به شمار می‌رود. از  همین رو تربیت نیرو انسانی متخصص و کارآمد برای بهره‌برداری درست و بهینه  از این سرمایه خداداد و جوابگویی افراد به نیاز‌های آتی صنعت نفت کشور،  بسیار ضروری است. به همین منظور مجموعه کارشناسی مهندسی نفت که دارای چهار گرایش مهندسی اکتشاف نفت، مهندسی استخراج نفت ـ مخازن نفت، مهندسی استخراج نفت ـ حفاری و مهندسی استخراج نفت ـ بهره‌برداری از منابع نفت می‌باشد،‌ در دانشگاه  صنعت نفت از سال 1378 دایر شده است. اساس‌ دروس‌ این رشته در همه گرایش‌ها  مبتنی‌ بر مکانیک‌ سیالات‌، دینامیک‌ گازها، ترمودینامیک‌ سیالات‌،  انتقال‌ جرم‌ و اقتصاد مهندسی‌ است‌ و هدف‌ آن‌ تربیت‌ مهندسین‌ کارآمدی‌ است‌ که‌ بتوانند روش‌های‌ بهینه‌ بهره‌برداری‌ از منابع‌ نفت‌ و گاز را طراحی‌ و اجرا کنند.


گرایش‌ مهندسی‌ اکتشاف‌ :


اولین‌ مرحله‌ برای‌ بهره‌برداری‌ یا برداشت‌ نفت‌، کشف‌ حوزه‌های‌ نفتی‌ است‌ که‌ این‌ کار توسط‌ لرزه‌ نگاری‌ انجام‌ می‌گیرد. مهندسین‌  اکتشاف‌، امواج‌ صوتی‌ را به‌ اعماق‌ زمین‌ فرستاده‌ و سپس‌ امواج‌  برگشتی‌ را اندازه‌گیری‌ و پردازش‌ می‌کنند تا به‌ وجود یا عدم‌ وجود نفت‌  در درون‌ زمین‌ پی‌ ببرند. این‌ گرایش‌ ارتباط‌ نزدیکی‌ با زمین‌شناسی‌  دارد.



درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :


دروس‌ مشترک‌ در‌ گرایش‌های‌ مختلف‌ مهندسی‌ نفت‌:


ریاضی‌ عمومی‌، معادلات‌ دیفرانسیل‌، ریاضیات‌ مهندسی‌،  شیمی‌ عمومی‌، شیمی‌ آلی‌، فیزیک‌، برنامه‌نویسی‌ کامپیوتر، زمین‌شناسی‌  عمومی‌، موازنه‌ انرژی‌ و مواد، استاتیک‌ و مقاومت‌ مصالح‌، ترمودینامیک‌،  مکانیک‌ سیالات‌، انتقال‌ حرارت‌، کنترل‌ فرآیندها، زمین‌شناسی‌ نفت‌ ،  مبانی‌ فرآیندهای‌ صنایع‌ نفت‌، خواص‌ سنگ‌های‌ مخزن‌، خواص‌ سیالات‌  مخزن‌، کارگاه‌ عمومی‌ ، کاربرد ریاضیات‌ در مهندسی‌ شیمی‌، مبانی‌ چاه‌ آزمایی‌، نمودارگیری‌ چاه‌ ، مهندسی‌ مخازن‌، زمین‌شناسی‌ ساختمان‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ مهندسی‌ اکتشاف‌ :


ژئوفیزیک‌،  ژئوشیمی‌ آلی‌ (نفت‌)، تخمین‌ و ارزیابی‌ ذخایر نفتی‌، زمین‌شناسی‌ ایران‌  و مناطق‌ همجوار، روش‌های‌ افزایش‌ برداشت‌ از مخازن‌، عملیات‌  زمین‌شناسی‌ ایران‌، مهندسی‌ مخازن‌ نفت‌، میکروپالئونتولوژی‌، اصول‌ حفاری‌، گل‌ حفاری‌ و سیمانکاری‌ چاه‌ها، زمین‌شناسی‌ نفت‌، چاه‌نگاری‌، زمین‌شناسی‌ مهندسی‌،  زمین‌ ساخت‌، مکانیک‌ محیط‌های‌ ناپیوسته‌ سنگی‌، زمین‌شناسی‌ مناطق‌  دریایی‌، زمین‌شناسی‌ عمومی‌، سنگ‌شناسی‌ (رسوبی‌ ـ آذرین‌ و دگرگونی‌)،  کانی‌شناسی‌، برداشت‌ زمین‌شناسی‌، زمین‌شناسی‌ ساختمانی‌، فتوژئولوژی‌ و  سنجش‌ از راه‌ دور، پتروفیزیک‌،مکانیک‌ سیالات‌‌،  فسیل‌شناسی‌(دیرینه‌شناسی  ‌)، رسوب‌شناسی‌، چینه‌شناسی‌، بررسی‌ فنی‌ ـ  اقتصادی‌، مبانی‌ مهندسی‌ نفت‌، زمین‌شناسی‌ زیرزمینی‌.


گرایش‌ مهندسی‌ حفاری‌ :


طراحی‌  تجهیزات‌ حفاری‌ و انجام‌ عملیات‌ در مناسبترین‌ شرایط‌ و ارزیابی‌ اثرات‌  تکنولوژی‌ حفاری‌ و استخراج‌ بر محیط‌ زیست‌ کشور و ارائه‌ راه‌های‌  مناسب‌ برای‌ جلوگیری‌ از تخریب‌ آن‌، جزو فعالیت‌های‌ این‌ گرایش‌ است‌.  یک‌ مهندس‌ حفار روش‌هایی‌ را ارائه‌ می‌دهد که‌ هزینه‌ حفاری‌ را پایین‌ و راندمان‌ کار را بالا می‌برد.



دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ مهندسی‌ حفاری‌:


مبانی‌ مهندسی‌ برق‌، دینامیک‌، مهندسی‌ حفاری‌ ، سیمان‌ حفاری‌، گل‌ حفاری‌، مهندسی‌ حفاری‌ پیشرفته‌ ، اسیدکاری‌ در عملیات‌.



گرایش‌ مهندسی‌ مخازن‌ نفت‌ :


دانش‌ مهندسی‌  مخازن‌ به‌ این‌ می‌پردازد که‌ ما در یک‌ حوزه‌ نفتی‌ در اعماق‌ زمین‌  مثلاً در عمق‌ 2 یا 3 هزار متری‌ چه‌ مقدار نفت‌ و گاز داریم‌ و چه‌ مقدار  از آن‌ قابل‌ دسترسی‌ می‌باشد و با چه‌ سرعتی‌ می‌توان‌ از مخزن‌ مورد نظر  برداشت‌ کرد؟ مهندسی‌  نفت‌ گرایش‌ مخازن‌، نوع‌ مخزن‌ نفت‌ یا گاز و همچنین‌ فشار، دما و عمق‌  آن‌ از سطح‌ زمین‌ را مشخص‌ می‌کند زیرا موارد فوق‌ در نحوه‌ برداشت‌ و  استخراج‌ نفت‌ از مخازن‌ تأثیر دارد.



دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ مهندسی‌ مخازن‌ نفت‌:


مکانیک‌ سیالات‌ دو فازی‌، انتقال‌ جرم‌، ترمودینامیک‌، مهندسی‌ مخازن‌، مطالعات‌ مخازن‌، عملیات‌ بهره‌برداری‌، روش‌های‌ افزایش‌ وبرداشت‌ مخازن‌، مدیریت‌ و صیانت‌ از مخازن‌. گرایش‌ مهندسی‌  بهره‌برداری‌ از منابع‌ نفت‌ امروزه‌ اکثر مخازن‌ نفت‌ کشور ما دچار افت‌  فشار شده‌اند به‌ همین‌ دلیل‌ نفت‌ به‌ صورت‌ طبیعی‌ به‌ سطح‌ زمین‌  نمی‌رسد و در نتیجه‌ حضور مهندسین‌  بهره‌برداری‌ از منابع‌ نفت‌، یک‌ ضرورت‌ اجتناب‌ ناپذیر است‌. افرادی‌  که‌ با استفاده‌ از روش‌های‌ علمی‌ بهتر و اصولی‌تر، از مخازن‌ نفتی‌  بهره‌برداری‌ می‌کنند.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ مهندسی‌ بهره‌برداری‌ از منابع‌ نفت‌:


مکانیک‌ سیالات‌ دوفازی‌، اصول‌ ژئوفیزیک‌ اکتشافی‌، مهندسی‌ مخازن‌ ، مهندسی‌ حفاری‌، عملیات‌ بهره‌برداری‌، روش‌های‌ افزایش‌ و برداشت‌ از مخازن‌، تخمین‌ مخازن‌ در چاه‌های‌ اکتشافی‌، آزمایشگاه‌ نفت‌.



توانایی‌های‌ لازم‌ :


علاوه‌ بر دو درس‌ ریاضی‌ و فیزیک‌ که‌ دو درس‌ پایه‌ در تمامی‌ رشته‌های‌ مهندسی‌ از جمله‌ رشته‌ مهندسی‌ نفت‌ است‌، درس‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌  نیز در این‌ رشته‌ اهمیت‌ ویژه‌ای‌ دارد. در ضمن‌ به‌ دلیل‌ اینکه‌ نوع‌  کار فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ رشته‌ سنگین‌ است‌ و محیط‌ کارشان‌ نیز خارج‌ از  شهر است‌، دانشجویان‌ این‌ دانشگاه‌ از بین‌ داوطلبان‌ مرد انتخاب‌ می‌شوند. برای‌ مثال‌ یک‌ مهندس‌ حفاری‌ در وزارت‌ نفت‌ باید 15 روز خارج‌ از شهر و دور از خانواده‌ باشد و سپس‌ یک‌ هفته‌ مرخصی‌ دارد.


موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌ :


قطعاً اولین‌ بازار کار موجود برای‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ رشته‌ وزارت‌ نفت‌ است‌ اما دانشگاه‌ صنعت‌ نفت‌ در حال‌ حاضر دانشجویان‌ این‌ رشته‌ را بورسیه‌  نمی‌کند بلکه‌ اگر سطح‌ علمی‌ دانشجویی‌ خوب‌ باشد، در نهایت‌ جذب‌ وزارت‌  نفت‌ می‌شود. البته‌ در حال‌ حاضر بیش‌ از 70 درصد از دانشجویان‌ جذب‌  وزارت‌ نفت‌ می‌شوند و مابقی‌ آنها نیز جذب‌ صنایع‌ شیمایی‌ خصوصی‌ می‌شوند  چرا که‌ بیشتر واحدهای‌ رشته‌ مهندسی‌ نفت‌ با رشته‌ مهندسی‌ شیمی‌ مشترک‌ است.



منبع : دانشگاهی



*

----------

